# Step Handle & Back-up Camera



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

These were easy....we had them done while Puff was in for inspection and the Domestic Recall (also done!).
Helping Hand Step Handle on front door only









Electrical Quik-Connect for the Back-up Camera








TT Back-up Camera w/ 120* visibility, infrared night vision, & sound (second 'keyhole' camera will be installed on back of truck/ both cameras feed into monitor in cab)


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Oooooo...back up camera! Very cool!

Can you show us what the monitor looks like?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Airboss said:


> Oooooo...back up camera! Very cool!
> 
> Can you show us what the monitor looks like?


I knew you were gonna ask that. I'll do that once it gets dark out so the photo is better. OK - maybe sooner....Kath & I are gonna go out now and adjust it now. But...if I go back after dark, too, then I get to play with it again.... I know! I'll take photos now and again later - just to compare, of course....














Yeah - I'm pretty excited about my cameras


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Oooooo...back up camera! Very cool!
> 
> Can you show us what the monitor looks like?


I knew you were gonna ask that. I'll do that once it gets dark out so the photo is better. OK - maybe sooner....Kath & I are gonna go out now and adjust it now. But...if I go back after dark, too, then I get to play with it again.... I know! I'll take photos now and again later - just to compare, of course....














Yeah - I'm pretty excited about my cameras








[/quote]
Thats a pretty nice camera setup you have. I didn't like the idea of having a wire running across the roof or down the side of the trailer. If you can post some pictures of the rest of the installation I would appreciate it. I got my wireless backup cam that I am going to try to extend the antenna a bit for better clarity. It works great for backing into a spot but is choppy going down the road.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok - the request was for a photo of the monitor. As the light was kinda funky - you've got 2 here...one so you can see the clarity of the video (Kathy is standing 15' to 20' behind the camper and you can even see the buttons on her shirt!!! The grass line is ~ 80' back) and the other is so you can see the monitor itself. I drove home with it on last night and the infrared camera was awesome!!! The road behind me was VERY clear & well lit (that infrared is AWESOME!!) and, even with my eyes that don't handle motion well, I was able to clearly see what was going on back there (man, there were alot of bugs drafting off Puff!!!) As I slowed down to turn into our lane, I noticed how clear the dirt & gravel were, too. I don't even _need_ 'clear'... I would have been happy with shadows! I'm REALLY gonna like this!!















As for the install itself, there's not much to take photos of. It would have cost a fortune to have them fish the cable thru the walls ...and any future repairs would have been a nightmare. We certainly could have run the cable over the roof or under the chasis, but we opted to have it taken through the upper back wall (just under the camera, itself). It is then run down the wall, fastened with clamps and hidden as much as possible, then taken back out the front and connected to the Quik Connect, an ingenius little device that makes hooking/unhooking the camera a natural part of hitching up!

Bear in mind that this was a birthday present....I had nothing to do with the selection. *ALL* accolades go to Kathy! She started out looking for a wireless camera but everything she learned said they weren't great. Then she came across the 56-CHNV . They do sell several others...but after speaking with the guy, this is the one he recommended for our use. * IF* anyone should go this route, please tell them you're an Outbacker and their system was recommended by another Outbacker from NH who bought the camera in May 2008 (we did tell him about our little cult here and that, if _we_ were pleased, we would make the recommendation to the rest of you). We'll test it out for real this weekend on the way to the Cape but all things point to "EXCEPTIONAL"!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Look Wolfie,
You need to get help. Addictions are nothing to take lightly. There has got to be a 1800-MOD-ADICT line that you could call.







They could talk you down...calm your nerves...let you know that the outback is just fine the way it is...there is no need to keep one up with the Jonses or Skipershe. 
GET HELP!
Brian

ps. I know what you're thinking and I'm not jealous, I really want you to get some help.......maybe a little jealous.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice. Did you get the keyhole camera from the same place? Does the monitor automatically switch to the keyhole camera when you disconnect the trailer? Let us know how it works on your upcoming trip.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

garyb1st said:


> Very nice. Did you get the keyhole camera from the same place? Does the monitor automatically switch to the keyhole camera when you disconnect the trailer? Let us know how it works on your upcoming trip.


 Don't encourage them!!!!


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Very nice. Did you get the keyhole camera from the same place? Does the monitor automatically switch to the keyhole camera when you disconnect the trailer? Let us know how it works on your upcoming trip.


 Don't encourage them!!!!
[/quote]

Something tells me they don't need encouragement.

Actually I was just thinking if I could get into this cult, I'd get a discount on a camera.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

garyb1st said:


> Very nice. Did you get the keyhole camera from the same place? Does the monitor automatically switch to the keyhole camera when you disconnect the trailer? Let us know how it works on your upcoming trip.


Oh PLEEEEZZZZZEEEEEEE......how lazy do you think we are







<No need to answer that.........really..........> Yes, the Keyhole camera came from the same place (designed for the system) and it arrived last night














Cute little thing really. Makes ya' just want to cuddle














Anyway........... haven't used it yet (uh....duh....it's not even connected yet) but I'm told that you connect 1 or the other or the 3rd of you have one. As the keyhole will be the truck's back-up camera (and for hauling, only use is for actual hitching), there won't be a use for that when the camper camera is needed. So I'm actually pleased that it's 1 or the other. In fact, after the novelty wears off, we'll probably keep the monitor off most of the time, anyway ... using it when backing (especially our late night CG arrivals), when in heavy traffic, on the rare occasions that we're in the TV during a rest stop (to be sure the back-end is secure & vandal-free) or when in the midst of particularly crazy drivers. I just don't need all that extra visual stuff going on in front of me while driving.

I'll let ya'll know how it works this weekend!!

btw - based on the listed price and all indications on functionality - I'd say the cost is already 'discounted'....significantly! I believe it will be worth every penny, and then some!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Look Wolfie,
> You need to get help. Addictions are nothing to take lightly. There has got to be a 1800-MOD-ADICT line that you could call.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! I've never been accused of being a Mod-Addict







Somehow, I feel like I've ARRIVED!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

OMG!!!! I just posted but I got the "this page can not be displayed" error!
Patience... oops different topic!









Very nice mods!
The wire that comes out of the camera and into the slide...
Where does it go from there?

DH really likes the handle mod and wants me to do that one.
It is becoming increasingly difficult for him to reach "up" to
grasp it. Also, it is soo close to the camper it is hard for him
to get his fingers around that small space to actually
get a hold of it when he does manage to reach up there.

Thanks for posting the pictures!
MaeJae


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> These were easy....we had them done while Puff was in for inspection and the Domestic Recall (also done!).
> Helping Hand Step Handle on front door only
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

What a nice camera system!
If I were the one having to back ours in, I would definitely love to have one...
Good thing dh is the official backer upper in our family...that right there just saved us a bundle!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

skippershe said:


> What a nice camera system!
> If I were the one having to back ours in, I would definitely love to have one...
> Good thing dh is the official backer upper in our family...*that right there just saved us a bundle!*


See... you are always looking out for your financial interest... Saving money!

Now you have "_left over_" money to spend on other things for the camper!









MaeJae


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

skippershe said:


> What a nice camera system!
> If I were the one having to back ours in, I would definitely love to have one...
> Good thing dh is the official backer upper in our family...that right there just saved us a bundle!


Too funny, that is exactly what I was thinking looking at the pictures. I did look at wireless for DH and found like wolfwood not too reliable. We went with the yellow poles for hitching up. I never found something that could reach the back of the trailer, wireless that is. Cristy


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Just placed my order for the 56-CHNV. I can't WAIT to get this in and get it running.

giggity goo!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Rob_G said:


> Just placed my order for the 56-CHNV. I can't WAIT to get this in and get it running.
> 
> giggity goo!


YAY!!!! You're gonna love it!!!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow.. just got it... ordered it Monday and arrived today via UPS ground. That was FAST!!!

Anyways..

Wolfwood, one question. I got the Quick Connect setup like yours. How did you mount the connectors to your bumper and A-frame? Did you just pick up some L-brackets? I didn't see anything in the packaging.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Rob_G said:


> Wow.. just got it... ordered it Monday and arrived today via UPS ground. That was FAST!!!
> 
> Anyways..
> 
> Wolfwood, one question. I got the Quick Connect setup like yours. How did you mount the connectors to your bumper and A-frame? Did you just pick up some L-brackets? I didn't see anything in the packaging.


Did some looking around and they seem pretty common. I'll be hitting my local Master Hitch store to pick some up tonight.

Still though Wolfwood... did you get any in your packaging? Not bothered by $10 but it's the principle.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Rob. Sorry - - missed your post last night. No, there was nothing included in the package and, as the camper isn't here at the moment, I can't even look at it...but...it doesn't seem to me that it needs anything, either.







One end of the "Quick Connect" cable attaches to the camera wiring and the other end plugs into the bumper. What am I missing here?


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Hi Rob. Sorry - - missed your post last night. No, there was nothing included in the package and, as the camper isn't here at the moment, I can't even look at it...but...it doesn't seem to me that it needs anything, either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That the bumper connector doesn't have an actual L bracket to mount to the bumper. If you look at the below pic of the contents of the package










You'll see that there is no bracket to put the connector in. Without an L-bracket you'd have to drill a hole in your bumper to mount this and I'd rather stay away from that.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Gotcha! Yes, our's is mounted directly into/onto the bumper - right next to the plug for the lights.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Ok - the request was for a photo of the monitor. As the light was kinda funky - you've got 2 here...one so you can see the clarity of the video (Kathy is standing 15' to 20' behind the camper and you can even see the buttons on her shirt!!! The grass line is ~ 80' back) and the other is so you can see the monitor itself. I drove home with it on last night and the infrared camera was awesome!!! The road behind me was VERY clear & well lit (that infrared is AWESOME!!) and, even with my eyes that don't handle motion well, I was able to clearly see what was going on back there (man, there were alot of bugs drafting off Puff!!!) As I slowed down to turn into our lane, I noticed how clear the dirt & gravel were, too. I don't even _need_ 'clear'... I would have been happy with shadows! I'm REALLY gonna like this!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great B/Day gift!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My birthday is coming up...hint hint

Thor


----------

